
Ask HN: What's your favorite sci-fi book? - perseusprime11
I am building a summer reading list. Can somebody recommend some great books?
======
FiatLuxDave
Blood Music - Greg Bear

Accelerando - Charlie Stross

Psychohistorical Crisis - Donald Kingsbury (assuming you have already read
Asimov's Foundation series)

A Fire Upon the Deep - Vernor Vinge

Chung Kuo, the Middle Kingdom - David Wingrove

Ancillary Justice - Ann Leckie

Neutron Star - Larry Niven

Existence - David Brin

The Dosadi Experiment - Frank Herbert

The Space Merchants - Pohl and Kornbluth

Sun of Suns - Karl Schroeder

All the Traps of Earth - Clifford Simak

Test of Fire - Ben Bova

The Diamond Age - Neal Stephenson

------
Finnucane
The Third Policeman, Flann O'Brien

Ubik, Philip K. Dick

900 Grandmothers, R.A. Lafferty

Moderan, David R. Bunch

Radiance, Carter Scholz

Little, Big, John Crowley

Lizard Music, Daniel Pinkwater

Camp Concentration, Thomas Disch

Peace, Gene Wolfe

------
perseusprime11
Anybody read Blindsight?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blindsight_(Watts_novel)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blindsight_\(Watts_novel\))

------
wizzerking
The Moon is a Harsh Mistress, MacroEconomics and a computer becomes sentient
and sacrifices itself for the humans Foundation The Stainless Steel Rat 20000
leagues Under the sea Dune Series

------
code_Whisperer
Have been lucky to stumble on several new ones over the last few months:

Children of Time (wow!)

Spaceman of Bohemia

The Book of Strange New Things

The City and The City

(I'd also recommend the three body trilogy - fantastic)

------
stevenaleach
David Brin's Existence. I could list a lot of others, but that is the one I'd
list at top by a wide margin.

------
c0sm0naut
Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep - Philip K. Dick

I, Robot - Isaac Asimov

The Man in the High Castle - Philip K. Dick

2001: A Space Odyssey - Arthur C. Clarke

~~~
perseusprime11
Great books. I've read all except the first one.

------
njhsi
How about the <three body>, Chinese sci-fi..

~~~
perseusprime11
I started reading three body but never could get into it. I stopped midway. I
need more accessible in terms ease of reading.

------
phren0logy
Dune

~~~
perseusprime11
I've already read Dune

